# Easy White Bread



## FunnyMummy (Mar 9, 2010)

I am new to this forum.  I am a home cook with years of experience cooking/baking most anything.

The one thing that I don't bake very often is bread.  I am looking for a recipe that makes a tasty, soft, white bread.

Any suggestions?  Thanks! 

Teresa


----------



## JamesS (Mar 9, 2010)

This recipe makes a nice sandwich bread. It's not gummy moist like Wonder, but it's not hard and crusty either.

Sandwich bread fit for the King | King Arthur Flour - Bakers’ Banter


----------



## FunnyMummy (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks, JamesS, that looks perfect!


----------

